# Zelenka wonderful choral



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I found a piece by Zelenka with a wonderful choral introduction. If you are not familiar with Zelenka this is a wonderful piece to start listening to.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------

